# Hey



## Lukewarm (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi I'm new. Been breeding albino mice for a while and I would like to move on to something to show. 
I was thinking black tans(?), so looking to get some stock and some advice.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Welcome! Where are you located?


----------



## Lukewarm (Jan 2, 2013)

West coast of Scotland


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## lifelongcannibal (Dec 23, 2012)

heyllo


----------

